# Coast Guard crew rescues kayaker near CBBT



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Coast Guard crew rescues kayaker near Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel 

PORTSMOUTH, Va. - The Coast Guard rescued a woman Monday after her kayak overturned one and a half miles south of the first island of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. 

The Coast Guard received a call at 1:36 p.m. from a member of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel Police Department reporting they saw an overturned kayak and a person in the water. A Good Samaritan arrived on scene but was unable to pull the woman out of the water. A rescue boat crew from Coast Guard Station Little Creek, Virginia Beach, Va., arrived on scene and rescued the woman. 

The rescue boat crew transported her to their station and transferred her to awaiting emergency medical personnel. She was treated for mild hypothermia. The woman was reported not wearing a life jacket. 

"We always promote boating safety," said Petty Officer 2nd Class Roberto Bobonis, a crewman at Station Little Creek. "The number one thing is wearing your life jacket. You can only swim so long when the water temperature is under 50 degrees."


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Not very bright going without a life jacket in this weather and water temp. She's lucky to be alive.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

What was this woman thinking? Bet she wont do that again!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep, not too bright. My buddy flipped out there Sat night, but he had a dry-suit and PFD on. He lost his rods, but that was it. 

Skunk


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*With water that cold...*

my rod would have disappeared too!!!


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Sledge142 said:


> my rod would have disappeared too!!!


LOL


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHA Sledge.. Nice shot.



As for the dumbazz woman.. Sheesh .. they still think there as tough as men..lol

Why was she without PFD and a partner???????? Just got stuck on Stupid or what.......


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I haven't seen a pic but maybe there was some double-D sweater puppies involved. Those things will float her upright for hours not to mention serve double duty as attention getters to help with the rescue.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

respectfully deleted to protect the week and innocent.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

When the week's up will you post it again or was it that weak ?? 

Sorry Al that was almost as easy as mis-spelling Stripper


----------

